# Vote your Dictator.



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

If you had to vote for a dictator to be elected into office, who would you vote for?

Adolf Hitler









Joseph Stalin









Kim Jong-Un









Mao Zedong


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Hitler had stylez....


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

hitler - 8 mil

stalin - 18mil

king kong - death for porn

last one


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

no Napoleon? :frown2:


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Can't vote since Lord Havelock Vetinari is not on the list.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Red October said:


> no Napoleon? :frown2:


I would not think of Napoleon as a Dictator. I know he was Emperor of France but to my knowledge, he didn't have his own people killed like Hitler or Stalin,which a Dictator usually does.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

This is like choosing one out of four methods for your death sentence, so I'd just choose a fifth option which is killing myself -.-


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Random Number Generator gave me Stalin

Oh dear


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

Kim Jong un ftw


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Jermster91 said:


> I would not think of Napoleon as a Dictator. I know he was Emperor of France but to my knowledge, he didn't have his own people killed like Hitler or Stalin,which a Dictator usually does.


Yes he did. Most governments kill their own people.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> Random Number Generator gave me Stalin
> 
> Oh dear


Eeeny Meeny Miney Mao


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

I always was a big fan of Hitler. Guy had charisma. I watched one of his speeches and I was in tears. ;-;


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't like any of them. Stalin was the worst.

I do want to visit North Korea if I get the chance because I'm crazy, I don't want to live there though.

I guess I'll go for Morgoth (yeah OK, but it's close enough.) He had a cool demon, maybe I can steal it, and everyone in LOTR has good fashion sense.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Mao Zedong. The only person in history to successfully solved the junkie/dealer problem.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

TheLastShy said:


> I always was a big fan of Hitler. Guy had charisma. I watched one of his speeches and I was in tears. ;-;


Are you betraying our North Korean Appreciation Group? At least Kim Jong-Un isn't racist like Hitler and some people in this forum.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Were said:


> Are you betraying our North Korean Appreciation Group? At least Kim Jong-Un isn't racist like Hitler and some people in this forum.


No, being racist is a major turn off. I know Jim Jong-Un is a fairly superior dictator. He also created a longer lasting dictatorship than Hitler, so yes, North Korea is much better.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I do want to visit North Korea if I get the chance because I'm crazy, I don't want to live there though.


Say the wrong thing or think the wrong thoughts, and you won't have a choice, if you know what I mean. The U.S. isn't far off that with the Thought Police, however. It would be fun to visit North Korea, though, just to find out how nutty it really is.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IcedOver said:


> It would be fun to visit North Korea


It would... but I think I'll just stick to contraband pictures and documentaries to get my fill of the place.

I've never been one for forced labour. (Or voluntary labour, for that matter.)


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Who knew Kim Jong-Un was nearly as popular as Hitler?


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I know I'll likely receive flak for this but out of that lot, without any shadow of a doubt, I would have to vote for Hitler. 

I don't want to give specifics as to why. I'll just leave it as Hitler being my preference.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Pol Pot


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

Azazello said:


> Can't vote since Lord Havelock Vetinari is not on the list.


After looking up Discworld reaction gifs, I'm cautiously stoked about there being a live action version of him in a film version of Going Postal.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

IcedOver said:


> Say the wrong thing or think the wrong thoughts, and you won't have a choice, if you know what I mean. The U.S. isn't far off that with the Thought Police, however. It would be fun to visit North Korea, though, just to find out how nutty it really is.


I know they say Kim Jong un can read minds, but that is just propaganda you know.

I don't have any statistics (and I won't bother to search them up) but If you are not from North Korea and go there the chance of you getting put in prison is very small I imagine, because the last time I heard that happening was almost 1 year ago when an American solider tried to steal a North Korean flag? or something hanging on the wall.

However, that is not to say trying to get put into prison there is very hard though, so you have to follow their rules, but obviously, everyone that goes over there does that.

I am definitely going to North Korea within 5 years or so. I just have to live a little bit first, just in case  A thing I MIGHT to before though is to go to one of the centers in South Korea where they treat North Koreans who have escaped the regime.

http://allday.com/post/1914-the-americans-who-chose-to-live-in-north-korea/

Maybe later today I will watch "Crossing the Line" which is a documentary about one of the Americans who chose to live in North Korea after the war.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

All of them at the same time. They'd all kill each other and then I'd be the dictator.


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Callsign said:


> After looking up Discworld reaction gifs, I'm cautiously stoked about there being a live action version of him in a film version of Going Postal.


Man, do I get excited when I see another fan of Discworld  So... A question of personal taste... Jeremy Irons or Charles Dance as Lord Vetinari?


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hayman said:


> I know I'll likely receive flak for this but out of that lot, without any shadow of a doubt, I would have to vote for Hitler.
> 
> I don't want to give specifics as to why. I'll just leave it as Hitler being my preference.


Well being serious, possibly the only redeeming aspects of Hitler were his position in the economic spectrum (centre-left) and his spirit of achievement (which was similar to the American Dream). It's a bit ironic that most of the current decent countries share this aspects too. So yeah, if you removed the supremacist and belligerent factors from his regime, I think he would've been an OK ruler.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

you forgot about Mussolini


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> you forgot about Mussolini


He is a pansy when it comes to Hitler and Stalin.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Jermster91 said:


> He is a pansy when it comes to Hitler and Stalin.


I agree, he's like Franco, Pinochet and all those Islamist kings in that aspect.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Hitler was a pawn, cause his words have been written for him in the mind and his crew, and they've allowed him to follow the protocol. If you ever played Nobunaga ambition sphere of influence, you can become a strategist behind the screen and order the protagonist and his command unit to invade other units, and able to know the economy, causalities, relationship status, education, jobs, military strength. Back in Oda Nobunaga Era he rely on fate to strengthen his command unit and economy, and I'm implying to the people who act as God using their computational intelligence system and quantum computers to make fate process during Oda Nobunaga era.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Nobunaga+ambition+sphere+of+influence&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS596US596&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwirirbbiePOAhUBmh4KHcpYAWgQ_AUICygE&biw=1280&bih=595#imgrc=rKYUIF-3IGfGVM%3A


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

eukz said:


> Well being serious, possibly the only redeeming aspects of Hitler were his position in the economic spectrum (centre-left)


I'm not really sure centre-left best describes nazi economic policies; on the one hand you have large public investment in infrastructure in something somewhat 'new-deal'-ish, but weighed against that are quite a few other things, e.g.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economics_of_fascism#Pre-war_economy:_1933.E2.80.9339


 banning of labour unions and forbidding collective bargaining by workers


 privatisation of large amounts of public sector assets



> Big business developed an increasingly close partnership with the Nazi government as it became increasingly organized. Business leaders supported the government's political and military goals, and in exchange, the government pursued economic policies that maximized the profits of its business allies.[44] Nazi Germany transferred public ownership and public services into the private sector



encouraging private monopolies



> Throughout the 1930s, German businesses were encouraged to form cartels, monopolies and oligopolies, whose interests were then protected by the state.[40] In his book, _Big Business in the Third Reich_, Arthur Schweitzer states: " Monopolistic price fixing became the rule in most industries, and cartels were no longer confined to the heavy or large-scale industries. [...] Cartels and quasi-cartels (whether of big business or small) set prices, engaged in limiting production, and agreed to divide markets and classify consumers in order to realize a monopoly profit.


Whatever left wing inspired elements that had once been part of the national-socialist movement were purged in the night of the long knives, in particular the 'Strasserist' tendancy within the party
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_of_the_Long_Knives
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strasserism

Ultimately hitler was an idealist rather than materialist, and didn't have much in the way of an economic philosophy, he opportunistically applied policies that he thought would benefit his party the most, which were generally ones that favoured big business and private owners over workers and the general public.



> In 1922, Hitler proclaimed that "_world history teaches us that no people has become great through its economy but that a people can very well perish thereby_", and later concluded that "_the economy is something of secondary importance_".[20] Hitler and the Nazis held a very strong idealist conception of history, which held that human events are guided by small numbers of exceptional individuals following a higher ideal. They believed that all economic concerns, being purely material, were unworthy of their consideration.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe a potato shaped like a penis


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

What is it about dictators and their funny hairstyles. I'll pick Kim Jong Un because he's the big brother we've never wanted.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Hitler currently at just over 47% of the vote, making him more popular on SAS than he was in 1933 Germany :rofl


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jermster91 said:


> He is a pansy when it comes to Hitler and Stalin.


I would have loved to have been there if you'd said that to his face LOL


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I would have loved to have been there if you'd said that to his face LOL


The Italians were losing to the British in Africa and it was up to Germany to save them.

I would be more fearful around Hitler and Stalin than Mussolini.


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

Forget those. It'll always be Putin.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Mhmm. Hitler, I'd say. They always call me a female version of Hitler at work too >.>


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't find this thread very amusing and I obviously would not vote for a dictator.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Hitler kills you for being anywhere to the left.

Mao kills you for being anywhere to the right.

Stalin kills you if you're an inconvenience, no matter where you stand.

Kim just kills you, a reason will present itself if you're around him long enough.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I do want to visit North Korea if I get the chance because I'm crazy, I don't want to live there though.


It'd be about as interactive as a roller coaster ride. You can't go anywhere or talk to anyone the authorities don't approve of. I'm sure they have some nice Potemkin-style locales but you could get the same elsewhere without supporting a horrible regime.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*On your list:* Stalin.

Then, gotta show some recognition to the Middle Eastern, African, and Central American dictators below:

Gaddafi 
Idi Amin Dada
Gamal Abdel Nasser
Saddam Hussein
Manuel Noriega


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Time to Finnish this thread. Here is...










...Kekkonen.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

He's not listed but I like Fidel Castro. Grows a beard, takes over a small island and gives the finger to a top world power for decades...that's badass


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

ahmadinejad [sp?], if he got a makeover. that dude got potential.


----------

